
Cybersecurity Researcher Hailed as Hero Is Accused of Creating Malware - colinbartlett
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/03/technology/cybersecurity-researcher-hailed-as-hero-is-accused-of-creating-malware.html
======
colinbartlett
Other discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14922563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14922563)

